# Tener el mono



## Churchil

Salve, vorrei sapere se qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come si dice in italiano quest'espressione colloquiale (se esiste ovviamente), la quale fa riferimento a una persona che ha bisogno di drogarsi per placare il dolore e l'ansia che gli provocano non prendere droghe perché il suo organismo si é abituato a riceverle.   L'espressione tecnica corrispondente é "sindrome di astinenza".      Per esempio, in portoghese si dice "Ter a sede", cioè, "Avere la sete".  Ciao.


----------



## MOMO2

essere in crisi di astinenza



Churchil said:


> Salve, vorrei sapere se qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come si dice in italiano quest'espressione colloquiale (se esiste ovviamente), la quale fa riferimento a una persona che ha bisogno di drogarsi per placare il dolore e l'ansia che gli provocano non prendere droghe perché il suo organismo si é abituato a riceverle. L'espressione tecnica corrispondente é è "sindrome di astinenza". Per esempio, in portoghese si dice "Ter a sede", cioè, "Avere la sette". Ciao.


----------



## metiu23

Churchil said:


> Salve, vorrei sapere se qualcuno potrebbe ( potesse ) dirmi come si dice in italiano quest'espressione colloquiale (se esiste ovviamente), la quale fa riferimento a una persona che ha bisogno di drogarsi per placare il dolore e l'ansia che gli provocano non prendere droghe perché il suo organismo si é abituato a riceverle.   L'espressione tecnica corrispondente é "sindrome di astinenza".      Per esempio, in portoghese si dice "Ter a sede", cioè, "Avere la sete".  Ciao.



Ciao!
Io non ne sono esperto però ricordo dal libro "Christiane F." che oltre a "crisi d'astinenza" si può dire " essere/stare a rota".


----------



## Churchil

Grazie per la tua risposta *MOMO2 *e per le tue correzioni . Di quella di sette invece di sete mi sono appena reso conto un attimo prima della tua risposta. Che cantonata!   Riguardo all'espressione "Avere *la *sete" ho messo l'articolo perché mi sembra che in portoghese non è lo stesso "Ter *a* sede" e "ter sede" e ho voluto lasciare l'articolo per rimarcare il carattere distintivo che l'articolo ha nell'espressione.


----------



## MOMO2

metiu23 said:


> Ciao!
> Io non ne sono esperto però ricordo dal libro "Christiane F." che oltre a "crisi d'astinenza" si può dire " essere/stare a rota".


 

Attento però perché, per esempio a Roma, "stare a rota" non significa essere in crisi di astinenza ma essere dietro ad una persona, seguirla da vicino (e quindi essere vicino alle sue ruote).



Churchil said:


> Grazie per la tua risposta *MOMO2 *e per le tue correzioni . Di quella di sette invece di sete mi sono appena reso conto un attimo prima della tua risposta. Che cantonata!  Riguardo all'espressione "Avere *la *sette" ho messo l'articolo perché mi sembra che in portoghese non è lo stesso "Ter *a* sede" e "ter sede" e ho voluto lasciare l'articolo per rimarcare il carattere distintivo che l'articolo ha nell'espressione.


 
Occappa. Allora ti confermo che in italiano non ricordo di aver mai sentito dire "avere la sete" in nessun contesto.


----------



## saltapicchio

"Stare a ròta" può anche essere inteso come "essere in crisi d'astinenza" o meglio, in senso più esteso "non poterne fare a meno" (vengo da un quartiere periferico e ho sentito spesso questa espressione). Certamente è un'espressione gergale romana e non è italiano.

In effetti è anche l'unico termine che mi venga in mente... 


x Momo: se in italiano dico "stare a ruota" il significato è quello che dici tu, se a Roma dici "stare a ròta" significa "avere un bisogno forte di qualcosa e che questo si manifesta in un'alterazione del proprio comportamento".

Pippo sta proprio a ròta de sorca (nel senso che nutre un'attrazione fortissima verso tutte le ragazze, tanto da fargli tenere comportamenti poco ortodossi o usuali).


----------



## metiu23

Ripeto, non me ne intendo di queste cose per fortuna, ma l'espressione "stare a rota" l'ho letta su un libro e non l'ho sentita come gergo colloquiale. Probabilmente l'espressione del libro deriva dal parlato romano, non lo so, ma penso che se stia su un libro sia indicativo che tale espressione sia stata bene o male adottata dall'italiano corrente.
In ogni caso propongo anche: " avere la scimmia " che tra l'altro dovrebbe essere la traduzione letterale del titolo del thread.


----------



## MOMO2

saltapicchio said:


> "Stare a ròta" può anche essere inteso come "essere in crisi d'astinenza" o meglio, in senso più esteso "non poterne fare a meno" (vengo da un quartiere periferico e ho sentito spesso questa espressione). Certamente è un'espressione gergale romana e non è italiano.
> 
> In effetti è anche l'unico termine che mi venga in mente...
> 
> 
> x Momo: se in italiano dico "stare a ruota" il significato è quello che dici tu, se a Roma dici "stare a ròta" significa "avere un bisogno forte di qualcosa e che questo si manifesta in un'alterazione del proprio comportamento".
> 
> Pippo sta proprio a ròta de sorca (nel senso che nutre un'attrazione fortissima verso tutte le ragazze, tanto da fargli tenere comportamenti poco ortodossi o usuali).


 
Mi sembri molto preparato. 
Ok, evidentemente la mia fonte di oggi non è attendibile. Ora lo richiamo e gli tiro le orecchie.


----------



## Churchil

MOMO2 said:


> Occappa. Allora ti confermo che in italiano non ricordo di aver mai sentito dire "avere la sete" in nessun contesto.



Lo supponevo , è semplicemente una traduzione diretta di un'espressione portoghesa per mostrare cosa significherebbe in italiano anche se non abbia molto senso, è soltanto una frase fatta, espressione per mostrare un aneddoto di un'altra lingua. Altrettanto se facciamo lo stesso con l'espressione spagnola ci esce un nonsenso "Avere la scimmia".   

Dello stesso modo, non è uguale che in spagnolo ti dicano "Eres mono", che vuol dire essere avvenente espresso con certo senso dolce e ingenuo, o "Eres un mono", che direttamente sarebbe un paragone con una scimmia, già sia in rapporto all'inteligenza o alla bellezza.

P.D. Una domanda, quello che dici di occappa mi sembra che significa d'accordo ma non l'ho trovata sul dizionario. È quello che penso?

Edit: Ho appena letto che in italiano si può dire "avere la scimmia". Stupito mi trovo. É uno scherzo o lo dici sul serio, metiu?


----------



## metiu23

Churchil said:


> Lo supponevo , è semplicemente una traduzione diretta di un'espressione portoghesa per mostrare cosa significherebbe in italiano anche se non abbia molto senso, è soltanto una frase fatta, espressione per mostrare un aneddoto di un'altra lingua. Altrettanto se facciamo lo stesso con l'espressione spagnola ci esce un nonsenso "Avere la scimmia".
> 
> Dello stesso modo, non è uguale che in spagnolo ti dicano "Eres mono", che vuol dire essere avvenente espresso con certo senso dolce e ingenuo, o "Eres un mono", che direttamente sarebbe un paragone con una scimmia, già sia in rapporto all'inteligenza o alla bellezza.
> 
> P.D. Una domanda, quello che dici di occappa mi sembra che significa d'accordo ma non l'ho trovata sul dizionario. È quello che penso?
> 
> Edit: Ho appena letto che in italiano si può dire "avere la scimmia". Stupito mi trovo. É uno scherzo o lo dici sul serio, metiu?



Sì, sul serio. Non sono esperto, ma in alcuni films ho sentito spesso quest'espressione.
occappa=OK ( O+Kappa o Cappa )


----------



## gatto

Giusto per riportare il thread alle sue origini 
Io ho sentito utilizzare l'espressione 'avere la scimmia', ma solo nel senso di 'essere ubriachi', 'essere fatti'...può darsi che i due significati siano l'uno derivato dall'altro?? O mi ricordo male io????


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

gatto said:


> Giusto per riportare il thread alle sue origini
> Io ho sentito utilizzare l'espressione 'avere la scimmia', ma solo nel senso di 'essere ubriachi', 'essere fatti'...può darsi che i due significati siano l'uno derivato dall'altro?? O mi ricordo male io????


 
"ha un scimmia addosso che non ce la fa più" = ha una smania addosso che non resiste più 
Ho sentito questo frase con questo significato più volte: mai in riferimento diretto ad una crisi d'astinenza, ma piuttosto ad un desiderio sessuale o alla voglia irrefrenabile di qualcosa in generale; ad esempio ha voglia di uscire e fare baldoria


----------



## Neuromante

Advierto que "Tener el mono" no se aplica solo a la crisis de abstinencia de droga. Se uisa para cualquier cosa que se hecha mucho en falta: Desde una comida hasta el cine de terror, aunque creo que es por derivación del significado original.


----------



## MOMO2

traduzione diretta di un'espressione portoghesa 
Ciao Churchil,
"portoghese" al femminile è "portoghese".
E poi ti insegno una bella espressione molto usata dai traduttori.
"traduzione diretta di un'espressione portoghese" = *calco dal portoghese*

Nota:
Non ho risposto con il Quote perché mi rimanda continuamente a una pagina impossibile da visualizzare. (Forse a quest'ora molte persone sono collegate)



Queen Elizabeth said:


> "ha una scimmia addosso che non ce la fa più" = ha una smania addosso che non resiste più
> Ho sentito questa frase con questo significato più volte: mai in riferimento diretto ad una crisi d'astinenza, ma piuttosto ad un desiderio sessuale o alla voglia irrefrenabile di qualcosa in generale; ad esempio: "ha voglia di uscire e fare baldoria"


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

Ops...mi sono sfuggiti alcuni errori digitando in fretta...chiedo venia!


----------



## Churchil

MOMO2 said:


> traduzione diretta di un'espressione portoghesa
> Ciao Churchil,
> "portoghese" al femminile è "portoghese".
> E poi ti insegno una bella espressione molto usata dai traduttori.
> "traduzione diretta di un'espressione portoghese" = *calco dal portoghese*



 Oddio!, mi ero dimenticato di questo thread. Vi chiedo scuse e grazie, MOMO, per insegnarmi quest'espressione per dire "traduzione diretta", cercherò di ricordarla per il futuro.   Appunto, quello di portoghese tanto per maschile come per femminile già lo sapevo, ma a volte sono un po' sbadato e commetto errori dal genere.


----------



## Melipillano

MOMO2 said:


> Attento però perché, per esempio a Roma, "stare a rota" non significa essere in crisi di astinenza ma essere dietro ad una persona, seguirla da vicino (e quindi essere vicino alle sue ruote).
> 
> 
> 
> Occappa. Allora ti confermo che in italiano non ricordo di aver mai sentito dire "avere la sete" in nessun contesto.


Nel gergo dei tossicodipendenti 'stare a rota' è soffrire l'astinenza della droga, soprattutto dell'eroina *in tutta Italia*. 
Le route c'entrano poco o niente.Niente.
Che significa 'occappa'?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Melipillano said:


> Che significa 'occappa'?


Significa O (o) K (cappa) = Ok =


----------



## Melipillano

Angel.Aura said:


> Significa O (o) K (cappa) = Ok =


Allora 'OK' e non occappa, secondo me.
Occappa si usa nel linguaggio radioamatoriale.
Ma questo sarebbe un altro filo da svolgere.
Molte grazie


----------

